# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چند سوال درباره برنامه ریزی شما

## emprator227

سلام.
من تاپیک های مختلف رو خوندم و حالا چند تا سوال دارم:
برای برنامه ریزی  دفتر برنامه ریزی بگیرم خوبه؟فکر کنم بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی کلوبن صفر باشه.
خودم برنامه ریزی کنم یا از برنامه مطالعاتی موسسه ها استفاده کنم؟
برنامه مطالعاتی کدام موسسه بهتر است؟
نسبت مطالعه عمومی به اختصاصی چقدر باید باشه؟
یک جا خوندم بر اساس ضریب ها برنامه ریزی کنیم.حالا میخواستم ببینم ضریب دروس رشته تجربی چجوریه؟

----------


## mehrdadlord

> سلام.
> من تاپیک های مختلف رو خوندم و حالا چند تا سوال دارم:
> برای برنامه ریزی  دفتر برنامه ریزی بگیرم خوبه؟فکر کنم بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی کلوبن صفر باشه.
> خودم برنامه ریزی کنم یا از برنامه مطالعاتی موسسه ها استفاده کنم؟
> برنامه مطالعاتی کدام موسسه بهتر است؟
> نسبت مطالعه عمومی به اختصاصی چقدر باید باشه؟
> یک جا خوندم بر اساس ضریب ها برنامه ریزی کنیم.حالا میخواستم ببینم ضریب دروس رشته تجربی چجوریه؟


دفتر برنامه ریزی مهروماه هم داره میاد اون عالیییه -صفر کلوین فک کنم کتاب مشاوره باشه ؟کتاب برنامه ریزی هم هست ؟

باید با توجه به خصوصویات و قابلیت های خودت برنامه بریزی

بدون شک قلم چی.اما تنها ضعفی که تو برنامه قلم چی هست اینه که  یه سری مباحث رو بیش از حد توبرنامش گنجونده ولی خب باز خیلی خیلی بهتر از موسسات دیگس

بستگی به زمانش داره تو تابستون نود به ده  در طول سال 30 به 70 بعد عید 60 به 40 
نه بر اساس ضریب نکن .بر اساس نقاط قوت و ضغف وپیشینت تو اون درس برنامه بریز. ادبیات 4 عربی 2 زبان2 دینی 3  ریاضی 6 زیست 12 فیزیک 6 شیمی 9

موفق باشی :Yahoo (81):

----------


## emprator227

> دفتر برنامه ریزی مهروماه هم داره میاد اون عالیییه -صفر کلوین فک کنم کتاب مشاوره باشه ؟کتاب برنامه ریزی هم هست ؟
> 
> باید با توجه به خصوصویات و قابلیت های خودت برنامه بریزی
> 
> بدون شک قلم چی.اما تنها ضعفی که تو برنامه قلم چی هست اینه که  یه سری مباحث رو بیش از حد توبرنامش گنجونده ولی خب باز خیلی خیلی بهتر از موسسات دیگس
> 
> بستگی به زمانش داره تو تابستون نود به ده  در طول سال 30 به 70 بعد عید 60 به 40 
> نه بر اساس ضریب نکن .بر اساس نقاط قوت و ضغف وپیشینت تو اون درس برنامه بریز. ادبیات 4 عربی 2 زبان2 دینی 3  ریاضی 6 زیست 12 فیزیک 6 شیمی 9
> 
> موفق باشی


ممنون.نگفتین بلاخره خودم برنامه ریزی کنم یا از برنامه های مطالعاتی استفاده کنم؟

----------


## *ALi*

> ممنون.نگفتین بلاخره خودم برنامه ریزی کنم یا از برنامه های مطالعاتی استفاده کنم؟


اگه خودتون میدونین که به چه درسایی بیشتر باید بها بدین که هیچ
ولی اگه نمیدونین ترجیحا از مطالعاتی استفاده کنید

----------


## eli.naz

دفتر برنامه ریزی بیشتر برای اینه که برنامه ات هدف دار باشه و وسط راه بیخیال نشی.من خودم دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی دارم.بقیه رو ندیدم که چطورن!
من معتقدم که هیچ کس مثل خودِ آدم نمیتونه واسه خودش برنامه ریزی کنه.چ.ن هیچکس مثل خودت از توانایی هاو ضعف هات خبر نداره.
اگر قصد داری تابستون آزمون شرکت کنی میتونی با برنامه موسسه پیش بری ولی اگه قصد نداری تابستون آزمون بدی میتونی خودت برنامه ریزی کنی و برای از مهر به بعد با برنامه ی یکی از موسسات پیش بری.
برای تابستون برنامه گزینه 2 بهتره ولی برای از مهر ماه به بعد برنامه قلم چی بهتره.البته برنامه گزینه 2 هم خوبه ولی سطح آزمونش یه مقدار سخته واسه همین ممکنه ااز درس خوندن زده بشی.
نسبت مطالعه اختصاصی به عمومی که قطعا باید بیشتر باشه.توی دوران مطالعه60 اختصاصی 40 عمومی بخون.ولی برای مرور 50/50 البته این نظر من هستش.
مطالعه بر اساس ضریب کارِ درستی هستش اما برای کسی کامل درسته که نقاط ضعف و قوتش توی تمام درسها یه اندازه باشه.مثلا ضریب فیزیک و ریاضی یکسان هستن ولی اگر فیزیکِ شما نسبت به ریاضیِ شما ضعیفتر باشه قطعا باید فیزیک رو بیشتر بخونین.
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمک کنم

----------


## emprator227

ممنون دوستان.خیلی کمک کردین.
از نظرات دیگر دوستان هم استفاده میکنیم.
برای تابستون که نمیرم ازمون ولی برای توی سال فکر کنم خوب باشه برم.
تعریف ازمون های قلمچی رو شنیدم.هزینش رو کسی میدونه؟
چه درس هایی رو توی تابستون بخونم و تموم کنم؟

----------


## mehrdadlord

> ممنون دوستان.خیلی کمک کردین.
> از نظرات دیگر دوستان هم استفاده میکنیم.
> برای تابستون که نمیرم ازمون ولی برای توی سال فکر کنم خوب باشه برم.
> تعریف ازمون های قلمچی رو شنیدم.هزینش رو کسی میدونه؟
> چه درس هایی رو توی تابستون بخونم و تموم کنم؟


اکه الان ثبت نام کنی هیچ فرقی نمیکنه هزینش با مهر ماه حتی فک کنم الان ارزون تر باشه حدودا 450 تومن .سبک زیست امسال خیلی خیلی شبیه به ازمون های قلمچی بود با وجود طراحایی مثل اقای کرامت و کمشی و راهواره و...

رو پایت عالی کارکن- به نظرم ریاضی سعی کن دوتا فصل اول پیشو بخونی در کنار پایه و زیست هم فصل یک ودو پیش رو یخونی راحت میشه کارت بعد تابستون-شیمی از من میشنوی فقط پایه بخون پیش زیاد فرصت داری برا ی خوندن- عربی رو هم  سعی کن مسلط شی-ولی یه نکته مهم یادت باشه از تست های زماندار غافل نشو - مثلا من خودم اینهمه در طول سال فیزیک خوندم ولی نتونستم حتی 20 درصد توانایی فیزیکمو سر ازمون بکار بگیرم چون وقت کم اوردم- یادت باشه فقط همه مبحثو خوندم مهم نیست روش تست زدنم خیلی مهمه .موفق باشی  :Y (454):

----------


## Mohands mm

سلام بچه ها،یه سوال
من مدرسه نمونه هستم رشته ریاضی،احتمالا تا بهمن مدرسه میرم.به نظر شما من چه جوری درس بخونم که حداقل تا اسفند روی دروس پیش و پایه به تسلط برسم؟(یعنی بدون خوندن بتونم سوالات یه مبحث رو جواب بدم)لطفا نگید مفهومی بخونم یا عمقی لطفا توضیح کامل بدید،راستی سطح درسیم متوسط رو به بالاست،تراز سنجش هشت هزارو خورده ای،و رتبم حدود500 است متشکرم راهنمایی کنید...درضمن هدفم رتبه زیر 3000کنکور هست...مرسی

----------


## _YALDA_

*سلام به همگی
من با برنامه ی قلمچی پیش میرم و طبق برنامه شخصی خودم روزانه دو ساعت ریاضی میخونم سوال من اینجاست این ساعات باید منظم باشه؟ برای مثال  هر  روز  هفته ساعت 4تا6بعد از ظهر به ریاضی اختصاص بدم یا فقط بگم هر روز  دو  ساعت ریاضی بخونم و چه ساعاتی باشه مهم نیست (گاهی اوقات صبح یا ظهر  ویا  عصر) در  این مورد نظرات زیادی رو شنیدم بعضی ها میگن منظم باشه بهتره  و  بعضی ها هم  میگن نیاز به وسواس نیست و اهمیت چندانی نداره شاید به نظربعضی از دوستان موضوع مهمی نباشه ولی برای من اهمیت زیادی داره خیلی  مشتاق  هستم نظرشما دوستای عزیز رو  هم بدونم 
لطفا توی نظرسنجی هم شرکت کنید
خیلی ممنون

*

----------


## Fawzi

بنظر من هرساعتی ک عشقت کشید وحالشو داشتی !  :Yahoo (4): به نظم متوسل نشو ، لذت ببر از خوندنت در هر ساعتی که بهتر میفهمیش ...موفق باشیییییی .. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohammad.sa

هر ساعتی که درک ریاضیت بهتره و به قول دوستمون عشقت میکشه بخون :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Aydiny

بهتره زیاد رو ساعت گیر ندی سعی کن حجمی کار کنی. مثلا یه روز صبح پا میشی حس ریاضی داری ولی چون برنامت یه چیز دیگس نمیخونی ؟ بهتره با روحیه و سلیقه بخونی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

بهترین نوع برنامه حجمی - زمانی هست البته من روی نظم بیشتر تاکید دارم یعنی چی عشق کشید ؟؟ شاید تا اخر کنکور عشق نکشید

----------


## :Iman1997

کلا دقیق بودن برنامه خیلی کم پیش میاد واسه همون لزوما دلیلی نداره حتما تو یه ساعت مشخص ریاضی خوند ، ممکنه با خودت قرار بزاری هر روز ریاضی بخونی حالا اگه یه مشکلی پیش اومد و تو اون ساعت هر روز نتونستی بخونی دلیل نمیشه دیگه اون روز ریاضی نخونی ! 

هر چند که به نظرم اون هایی که ریاضیشون پایه قوی و مشکلی با درسنامه ندارند بهتره ریاضی رو تو وقت های استراحتشون فقط تست بزنن ! یعنی ساعت مشخص نمیکنی و هر وقت خسته ای یا بازده مطالعه ات پایینه تست ریاضی میزنی هم باعث میشه انگیزه بگیری هم از زمانت استفاده کنی

----------


## Uncertain

*مشخص کن که در روز چقد میخای ریاضی بخون مثلا همون ۲ ساعتی که خودت میگی اینجوری موظف میشی دوساعت ریاضی بخونی حالا اینک از کی تا کی مهم نیس درواقع من شنیدم این روش که بگی مثلا از ۲ تا ۴ ریاضی میخونم خیلی جالب نیس چون مثلا یه روز حوصله نداری واسه اینکه خودتو گول بزنی ۲ ساعتو سرسری ریاضی میخونی خودتم قانع میکنی که طبق برنامه از ۲ تا ۴ ریاضی خوندی درصورتیکه به احتمال زیاد بار علمی چندانی واست نداره بهترین روش همینه که یه مبحث رو انتخاب کنی و زمان لازم برا خوندنشو مشخص کنی اونوقت تو طول روز اون تایمی که از لحاظ ذهنی اماده ای بخونی*

----------


## _YALDA_

*از همه ی کسایی که راهنمایی کردن ممنونم

بقیه دوستان هم نظرشون رو بگن

*

----------


## The JoKer

من که کاملا مخالفم یعنی چی روزی دو ساعت این درس روزی نیم ساعت اون درس 
مگه رباتی ؟؟!!!!!!! :Yahoo (50): 
به نظرم فقط سعی کن خودت رو برنامه کانون برسونی و عقب نمونی حالا هر جور شده چی 10 ساعت ریاضی بخونی چی یک ساعت فقط برسون همین  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sabaaaiii79

ببین اینجوری نیس ک هروقت عشقت کشید بشینی بخونی  خب مثلا شاید امروز کلا حس ریاضی نداشته باشی  پس فردااام آزمون  داشته باشی   به نظرخودت میتونی  مخصوصا ریاضی رو ک انقد درس مهمیه بزاری کنار چون عشقت نکشیده ؟؟؟؟ آدم براموفقیت باید از منطقه ی امن و راحتی و آسایش خودش بیرون بیاد یه خورده به خودش سختی بده چون موضوع اینجا موضوع رقابته   درنظرداشته باش ک اون لحظه ای ک شما حاله ریاضی نداری و میزاریش کنار   رقیبت داره چهارتا تستی ک تو بلد نیستی رو تمرین میکنه  این از ماجرای حسه ریاضی  !!!!  اما راجب سوالت   ببین وقتی   سرمامیخوری دکتر بهت دارو میده میگه مثلا هر 12 ساعت یه بار بخور   چرابه نظرت ؟؟؟ چرا نباید دیرو زود داشته باشه ؟؟؟ چون بدنه ما آدما   از  عادت خوشش میاد  سریع  خودشو هماهنگ با محیط داخلی و خارجی میکنه   وقتی شما هرروز سر یک ساعت مشخص بهش چیزی رو میدی ،  بعداز چند روز از روی عادت  سرهمون ساعت مشخص اون چیزو میخواد  تاوقتی ک نیازش نسبت به اون چیز ازبین بره  براهمینم هس اگه داروهاتو سروقت نخوری  و بازه های زمانیه همشون دقیق و منظم نباشه یا خوب نمیشی یا دیر خوب میشی    



راجب درس خوندنم همین طوریه   اگه هررروز سر یک ساعت مشخص یه نگاهی ب ریاضی بندازی بعداز چندوقت ذهنت عادت میکنه  و ذهن نسبت به چیزی ک بهش عادت کرده واکنش بهتری نشون میده   پس بهتر یادمیگیری 


این حرف من نیس من خودم توی  یه کتاب روانشناسی خوندم  ولی مطمعن باش  حقیقت داره و درسته وب تجربه رسیده 

البته ممکنه یه روزی واقعا سر اون ساعت مشکلی پیش بیاد و نتونی ریاضی بخونی  اما خب این فقط یه روزه  همیشه ک اینجوری نیس پس اشکال نداره استثناهارو فاکتور بگیر!!!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## _YALDA_

*up*

----------


## pezeshkitehran

دوستان شما در طول روزهایی که به مدرسه میرید و روزهایی که مدرسه نمیرید چند واحد مطالعاتی دارید؟ و چند درس اختصاصی مطالعه میکنید؟ (پیش و پایه را دو واحد جدا حساب کنید )
خیلی ممنون میشم جواب بدید تو برنامه ریزیم به مشکل خوردم میخوام از تجربیات شما استفاده کنم مرسی

----------


## pezeshkitehran

کسی در مورد برنامش چیزی نمیگه عجیبه واقعاً

----------


## Mobina77

من پشت کنکوریم مدرسه نمیرم که بتونم کمکت کنم میتونی تاپیکایی که راجع به برنامه ریزین نوشته شدنو بخونی

----------


## Mobina77

برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی !

----------


## samar_98

*منم پشت کنکوریم 
برنامه م این شکلیه 
هر روز  زیست میخونم طبق برنامه و بودجه بندی که خودم طرح کردم 
هر روز ریاضی میخونم
هر روز املا و واژه های ادبیات رو میخونم
روزای فرد فیزیک و دینی و انگلیسی میخونم
روزای زوج شیمی  و زبان فارسی و ادبیات و عربی میخونم
برا همشون به جز زبان بودجه بندی خاص خودمو دارم*

----------

